# libcrypto.so.0.9.8 -> where do I get it?



## ccc (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello

I have FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 installed and I need *libcrypto.so.0.9.8*.
In /compat/linux/lib I have libcrypto.so.0.9.7f.
How to upgrade to libcrypto.so.0.9.8?


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 14, 2011)

I think libcrypto is part of the openssl port. So you could install that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2011)

[cmd=]pkg_info -W /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7f[/cmd]

That should give you the port that installed it (probably security/linux-f10-openssl, which is currently at version linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g).


----------



## ccc (Feb 15, 2011)

Thx a lot:
	
	



```
# pkg_info -W /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7f
/compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7f was installed by package [B]linux-openssl-0.9.7f_2[/B]
```
It's seems to be security/linux-openssl-> linux-openssl-0.9.7f_2.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2011)

You could probably *pkg_delete* that one and install security/linux-f10-openssl in its place. That will give you /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8g.


----------



## ccc (Feb 18, 2011)

Thx, but I get this problem on my FreeBSD 7.3:
	
	



```
# pkg_info | grep openssl
linux-openssl-0.9.7f_2 SSL and crypto library (Linux Version)
php5-openssl-5.3.5  The openssl shared extension for php

# cd /usr/ports/security/linux-openssl
# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for security/linux-openssl
===>   Deinstalling linux-openssl-0.9.7f_2
pkg_delete: package 'linux-openssl-0.9.7f_2' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
linux-flashplugin-9.0r289

# pkg_info | grep openssl
php5-openssl-5.3.5  The openssl shared extension for php

# cd  /usr/ports/security/linux-f10-openssl
# make install clean
[B][color="Red"]===>  linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g bsd.linux-rpm.mk test failed: the port should be used with compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16, which 
is supported at 8-CURRENT and has a limited support at 7-STABLE.
*** Error code 1[/color][/B]

Stop in /usr/ports/security/linux-f10-openssl.
```


----------



## francis (Feb 18, 2011)

Do You have something like this in /etc/sysctl.conf file? 
	
	



```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
```
Maybe it will help, but from description of this error, 2.6.16 is not fully supported on 7.x.


----------



## ccc (Feb 19, 2011)

francis said:
			
		

> Do You have something like this in /etc/sysctl.conf file?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```
# cat /etc/sysctl.conf
cat: /etc/sysctl.conf: No such file or directory
```
should I create it?


----------



## expl (Feb 19, 2011)

`# echo "compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16" >> /etc/sysctl.conf`
`# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16`


----------



## ccc (Feb 22, 2011)

Thx a lot I've add these line in /etc/sysctl.conf:
	
	



```
# cat /etc/sysctl.conf
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
```
 and now I can install security/linux-f10-openssl without any problems.


----------



## rajid (Feb 24, 2012)

Just to clarify for others...

If your kernel doesn't understand this sysctl setting, it's because you need to load the linux compatibility extension first:

`kldload linux`


----------



## ccc (Feb 24, 2012)

rajid said:
			
		

> Just to clarify for others...
> If your kernel doesn't understand this sysctl setting, it's because you need to load the linux compatibility extension first:
> 
> kldload linux



The linux compatibility extension is already loaded on my *F*reeBSD.


----------

